# Newbee in Fountain, CO, USA



## Bombus_perplexus (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome from your next of the woods, I think your area will be fine, but expect a dearth, and try to figure out when that is.


----------



## LGaddy (Nov 18, 2015)

fieldsofnaturalhoney said:


> Welcome from your next of the woods, I think your area will be fine, but expect a dearth, and try to figure out when that is.


Feel sheepish now! What's a dearth?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Dearth is not enough nectar to support the hive -- feed sugar syrup!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource! A dearth by definition is a lack of something. Commonly in beekeeping referring to a lack of nectar or pollen being harvested by bees aka nectar dearth and pollen dearth.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## Maddy (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome from Security! We're still in the "new bee" newbie stage ourselves, as we head into our 3rd year. 
It's exciting as can be, and the people here are SO wonderful in helping us understand a little better all the information that is out there.
You're gonna love it! 
~M


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Welcome,

which are the main nectar sources in your area? when are these blooming?


----------

